# Song titles with one letter missing ...



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Inspired by last week's edition of I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue I'm inviting members to see what they can come up with by removing just one letter from a well known song title.

Examples from the show were:

While My Guitar Gently Wees
Blame It On The Bogie

and some from me:

Prod Mary
Please Lease Me


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Petty woman
(H) old me 
Sorry I'm a lad 
Help me honda
Goo vibrations
Do I again
With a little help from my fiends
Rock around the cock
eggy sue


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Three times a Lad

Heard it on the rape vine (rape as in plant)

Any old Ron

Midnight rain to Georgia


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Petty woman
A whiter shade of ale


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ain't that a sham


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mouldy old Doug
All the young duds


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Mouldy old Doug


  
You'll regret that one :lol:

ps, sorry I pinched your petty woman


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

He ain't heavy he's my bother
Pay Me (L)
Red Red Win
Look what they've done to my son ma
Billy don't be a her
Get off my clod
Tart me up
Itch (B)
Baby Diver (R)


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Bride over troubled water


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Last one from me.


Three Times a Lay (D)


Edit: I lied. I could not resist this one from the Small Faces.

Tin Solder (i)

Alan.

Hole in my hoe (S)


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks to all contributors 

Now here's some more, outrageously poached directly from the aforementioned radio programme...


Don't Put Your Daughter On The Stag, Mrs. Worthington
I'd Like To Teach The World To Sin
I've Got You Under My Ski
Come On Feel The Nose
Crazy Hores
Living Next Door To Lice
Holding Back The Ears
And (if you ignore the spellling!) a motorhome related one...

Oh What A Beautiful Orning


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*song titles etc*

Don't Lame me. John


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Brilliant

Well done gus

Chers Ave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

ISIHAC creases me up. Thought I wouldn't get over the of dying of Humph but Jack Dee is OK.

From a brief look through (part of) my iTunes collection I was able to find the following lesser known tracks.

Thin
Mirror in the Batroom
Ears of a Clown
Whine and Grin
They Can’t Take Hat Away From Me
She Moved Through the Air
It’s alright with E
Blue Suede Hoes
Horn in my Side
Thorn in my Sid
Ring of Fir
Lol
Dane at the Gym
Ain’t No Cur
Handbags and Ladrags
Going Down For the Third Tim
Fairy Ale of New York
Thousands are Ailing
Hit the Rod Jack
In the Eat of the NIght
Hop Around
The Tracks of my Ears
I Bet You Look Goo on The Dance Floor
Fake Ales of San Francisco
Back to Back
Hit Me With Your Rhythm Sick



Chis


----------

